# Hiya



## Sylvi (Oct 13, 2009)

Hiya, I just thought I'd say 'hello' . I have just started keeping mice - breeder/feeders. They were bought from breeder/feeder stock and are absolutely gorgeous. I have joined the forum to learn all about giving them the best care that I can. It took me a while to pluck up the courage to join, but I see there are some others here keeping mice like mine so here I am


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome to the forum 
would love to see some pictures of ur mice x


----------



## Sylvi (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you  They are beautiful. Mainly broken colours, I am hoping to find some pet homes for some of the babies. I am a Scout Leader and the animals are often going to presentations, I am now going to have to have a pet set-up of mice to go along to show the children  x


----------



## Gwerthfawr (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome from a fellow newbie!!


----------



## Sylvi (Oct 13, 2009)

Hiya  This ia a very informative forum. I'm up to my eyes in RUB info. I have a few spare RUBs about from the snakes and now am planning to make them into cosy spacious 5* mouse accomodation.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome Sylvi  What sort of snakes do you keep/breed?


----------



## Sylvi (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a bit of a mix of snakes, I have a carpet Python, 3 cali Kings, 3 Corns, and 4 Greybanded Kingsnakes. 3 of these Greybands were 09 non-feeders which I got as a bit of a project. One of them proved to be very awkward hence I now have these adorable mice!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------

